# Applet von Webseite aufrufen und mit diesem kommunizieren



## aze (13. Jan 2010)

Hi

Ich möchte ein Java Programm schreiben,das ein Applet von einer Webseite(z.b die Applets von chat4free.de - Chateingänge) aufruft und mit diesen kommuniziert.Es handelt sich dabei um Internetchats ,in denen ich Nachrichten emfangen und selbst welche schreiben möchte.Wie gehe ich das am besten an.Reichen die Standard Apis von Java für so etwas oder brauche ich externe Bibliotheken ? 

Ich möchte keinen Bot programmieren,der Spam in Chats reinschreibt.Ich möchte ein Programm schreiben,das sich in Internetchats einklinkt um die dort verwendete Sprache analysiert.


----------



## Sotsch (14. Jan 2010)

nun weiß ich leider nicht genau ob Applets auch Sockets unterstützen, da es sich hierbei ja um das sogenannte
Sandkasteprinzip (kein Zugriff auf das Lokale System) handelt.
Ansonsten könnte man das mit Sockets programmieren, die werden von der Standard - API zur verfügung gestellt.
(Java.net.Socket)


----------



## Sotsch (14. Jan 2010)

Gerade gelesen Was dürfen Java Applets? - Java @ tutorials.de: Forum, Tutorial, Anleitung, Schulung & Hilfe
Du könntest das Applet lediglich dafür nutzen eine Ausgabe für den Chat bereitzustellen.
Die Restlichen Chat-funktionen müsstest du über eine Datenbank regeln...


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

??? Er will doch eine Anwendung (kein Applet) schreiben, das mit einem vorgegebenen Applet "kommuniziert".

Ohne das Applet zu ändern, wird das wohl nicht wirklich gut funktionieren. Man könnte mit mit der Robot-Klasse "automatisiert" das Applet bedienen, aber auch das ist noch mehr aufwand und nicht besonders praktisch. 

- Alex


----------



## Sotsch (14. Jan 2010)

Dafür müsste er aber erst eine Verbindung mit dem Applet herstellet, dafür wiederum mit Sockets arbeiten.
Das Applet könnte, wie gesagt, höchstens als eingabe/ausgabemedium bereitgestellt werden.
Den Rest der chatfunktion müsste dann halt über ne webanwendung geschehen


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

?? Was textest du denn da zusammen von wegen Sockets und Webanwendung?! :bahnhof:
Mir scheint du stehst etwas auf den Schlauch?!

Wenn er das Applet nicht ändern/modifizieren kann weil es nicht seines ist: Was soll er dann mit Sockets etc? Das Applet verhölt sich dann wie jeder andere x-beliebige Fremd-Anwendung die nur Maus/Tastatur-Interaktion zulässt.

Er kann eigentlich nur mit der Robot-Klasse das Applet "fernbedienen" und evtl. Texte/Chatmitschnitte automatisiert rauskopieren. Das war's auch schon. 

- Alex


----------



## Sotsch (14. Jan 2010)

Hab den beitrag bissle vercheckt... dachte er will nen applet erstellen... und daran einen chat anbinden... sry


----------



## aze (14. Jan 2010)

Von mir aus könnte es auch ein Applet sein.Da ich mich aber mit Applikationen besser auskenne wären mir die lieber.Hauptsache es läuft


----------



## tuxedo (14. Jan 2010)

Wie gesagt: Sofern das Applet als einzige "Schnittstelle" Maus und Tastatur zulässt, kannst du nur die Robot-Klasse benutzen. Das ist aber recht aufwendig. Du kannst damit die Maus pixelgenau platzieren, Mausklicks ausführen und Tastatureingaben machen. Screenshots sind auch möglich. Du kannst also nicht sagen: Klick den Login-Button. Du kannst nur sagen: Bewege die Maus an Koordinate X/Y und drücke die linke Maustaste. Wo der Login-Button ist musst du vorher natürlich wissen. Die Position ermitteln geht maximal über "Texterkennung" wenn du einen Screenshot machst, oder du hast die Position einmal ermittelt und stellst sicher, dass das Fenster immer an der gleichen Stelle sitzt. 

Wenn du genug Zeit investierst kannst du den Chat damit bedienen und automatisiert über die Zwischenablage Mitschnitte des Chats in deine Anwendung bringen. Einen anderen Weg seh ich zur Zeit nicht.

- Alex


----------

